

The Dual Pythagorean Theorem (2011) - signa11
http://www.gregegan.net/ORTHOGONAL/01/DualPythagorean.html

======
JadeNB
This is the second in a collection of notes by Egan on the physics of his
Orthogonal trilogy (which I've just started, but which seems excellent as
always). It may make more sense to start with the first,
[http://gregegan.customer.netspace.net.au/ORTHOGONAL/00/PM.ht...](http://gregegan.customer.netspace.net.au/ORTHOGONAL/00/PM.html)
.

